# V1.96 out! New Feature!



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

I just got v 1.96 about 40 minutes ago. As of this moment, it is not even listed on the E* software version page.

I did see a new feature. "TV Enhancements" which replaces the "New Features" on the system setup menu.

I am assuming from the help info that this will be similiar to the "Wink Interactive" on D*.

Also on the sys info screen in now shows "Dish 500 Card Ready".


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Which Receiver model?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

501, 508. It is now listed on the dish upgrade site.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

The 4900 also now has an enhanced TV selection, which when you press help says that this will allow you to interact (poll, or voting) while watching TV shows. Do any TV shows even support this ??


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

A buddy told me when he presses STOP while recording, it prompts now that it will stop the recording. Can anyone else verify this? I have 195 and it still stops a recording.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

Yes it does now ask if you want to go live if you try to stop a recording in progress. Anyone heard anything on what the TV enhancements selection will do?


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I got 196 on one of my 50x's today. I noticed that if you go into the Timers section, thru the menu button, the info button now works. This is something many people have complained about forever. Now when you hit the info button you get just about everything you can think of about that timer. Nice!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't know when P196 was uploaded to my 501, but here's what I noticed:

* The stop recording confirmation. (YAY!)
* Info button now brings up information for both the recordings and timers screen.

Since we know that E* people lurk here, thank you for the improvements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ppl figure out why only some of our PVR501/508 updated.

From other forum:

- current spooling P196 for S/N: 30945274...34320273.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Another change: Search now defaults to "Search Event Titles Only" instead of "Search All Event Info"

Unfortunately, search results come up with results from the "All Channels" list instead of "All Sub". Still. Also, themes also returns red channels. Showtime has a subscribe by selecting channel option. I didn't try that out.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I've always had problems with my 501 resetting when I try to browse the guide and set recordings while it is currently recording. 

Wednesday night, I noticed that Enterprise was on back to back so I set a recording for the second show while the first episode was recording. The first episode recorded fine, but when the second one kicked in, the machine froze the picture and locked up. I had to do a power button reset to get it back.

Needless to say, I lost the recording since I didn't see the screen until 9:15. Luckily, it repeats Sunday night.

Anyone else have any issues with 1.96?

Issues aside, thank you Dish for these new features. Next, please fix the issue these machines have with not wanting to come back to the live picture from the PVR menu screen. Everytime I do this, it seems like the machine is going to hang up, it can take as long as 5 seconds to recover. Sometimes it does not and I have to reset it.

Next on my wish list: Make these PVR's be able to adjust the recording if a show is extended in time. Example: Alias finale was 2 hours and it showed 2 hours in the guide and a weekly timer was set for it previously but it only recorded one hour.

Move the arrow button from the right middle of the screen to the bottom right corner, move the progress bar lower and make it transparent, then put time in place of the slider bar.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The info/timers 'feature' must have been added in 195. I still have 195 and it works for me.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *
> * The stop recording confirmation. (YAY!)
> * Info button now brings up information for both the recordings and timers screen.*


Sweeeet!!! I've been needing that confirmation for a long time. One two many times I've hit STOP accidently! :eek2:

NOW to just get rid of the sluuuugish mode my 501 gets into on a regular basis. I'll be in guide, hit a button, and it'll take 30+ seconds to process the command. (fixed by patience or a power-button reset) Some major sw problems causing that and it isn't my remote batteries because it eventually services the command. Haven't see this on my new 508 yet.

-todd


----------



## Allamand (Dec 13, 2002)

So why haven't I received this update yet? Been 3 days now, still nothing! Has everyone else had the 1.96 DL'ed?


----------



## Mike8675309 (Sep 17, 2002)

Note that I've had some odd recording issues since I've received the update. Recordings that have canceled themselves and become corrupted in both cases. 

The first time, I called and got through to Advanced Support. They worked with me for about 30 minutes with no resolution. They then mentioned that another, newer update is supposed to come out and maybe my problem was related to the 196 issue. He didn't get specific on what was wrong with 196. Just that something would be replacing it.

I assume he knows what he was talking about since he had talked with his supervisor. But you never know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New info came from other forum:
- current spooling P196 for S/N: 30950274...37285273.

Little wider then before - soon all PVRs will have the V1.96.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Steve, I have 3 50x's with P195 and if you go into the timers screen and hit the info button, you will be thrown into the help screen. I don't know what is going on with your machine. Check your version because only P196 works as you describe.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I could have swore that when I pressed info on the Timers menu the other day I got the program info instead of the help screen. I just double checked and you're correct Filip, my mistake, I don't know what I did. I know I was in the Timers menu not the PVR menu because it was at that same time I noticed my CSI timer was still active so I deleted it since the season is over. Strange...


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

3 last requests (at least from me) for future versions:

1) Ability to search only on channels you subscribe to.
2) Option in the Themes menus to show only channels you subscribe to.
3) Ability to delete individual search items from history.

And thanks for the new features provided up to now ...


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is someting that the DP had that both the 50x and 721 need. When you do a search and you get the results, IF one of the results already has a timer set, the little red dot shows up on the search results. VERY HANDY! On both PVRs, even if you set a recording from within the search results, it still doesn't indicate it with a red dot.

I still keep hoping E* will also put in the multiple, overlaping red dots which indicates it is recurring timer. Also something the DP had that was great.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

A feature I would like to see is this:
If you are browsing the Guide and a timer is set within the time period you are browsing, the columns should change colors. I can't tell you how many times I select a show to record and then a timer conflict pops up. It would be nice to know beforehand that there is already a timer in that time slot.


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

Looks like I'm still on version 169. How many have upgrades have I missed. The receiver has been a bit flakey lately but doesn't miss timers or lose recordings.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just for fun... I have a weekly timer for Monster Garage which will be preempted next week. Well, here is what the timer screen looks like for next Monday...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both my 508s received 196 an hour ago. They seem stable, so far...


----------



## aboz (Apr 23, 2002)

I got 196 this morning, so far the 501's are stable with one minor "glitch": in one of my units I have the dish 500 card. As I was flipping through the channels I got a smartcard authorization error, but it only happened that one time though. Does anyone know when we should start seeing the tv enhancements working?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think I saw one of the enhancements last night during a showtime promo while my 501 was in live mode. A message came up saying something like "Press select to order this channel". Unfortunately, by the time I got the video capture up and running, the promo was over, and going back in the buffer didn't bring the message up.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

It figures that this is the type of thing that Charlie would use interactive TV for..


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voyagerbob _
> *Looks like I'm still on version 169. How many have upgrades have I missed. The receiver has been a bit flakey lately but doesn't miss timers or lose recordings. *


Looks like I skipped straight to version 196. I like the info showing up in the events and timers screen.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.... well, apparently the premium channel ordering is only being done on Showtime at this time. I have been trying (albiet not very hard) to catch that promo for a screen capture, but it could be pulled from the rotation for the holiday weekend.


----------

